# Lemon/Vinegar Cheese - anyone around?



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm finally going to play with some milk today. I've always added the herbs to the cheese after it has drained and kinda stirred up up so it is very smooth. I was wondering if I could add the herbs to this cheese just before adding the lemon juice? Would the herbs be in the curds that way? I don't mind a smooth cheese but I like a bit of texture to mine, just like I like my oatmeal.

Anyone know?

Trisha


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Trisha,

I don't know for sure, but wouldn't you loose some of the flavor when the whey drips/drains off? I don't know maybe it wouldn't be enought flavor to miss.

Anne


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Anne. I just tried it, adding the herbs just before the vinegar. It smelled delicious and appears to have worked. At least the pigs will have some tasty whey if it didn't work. I'll report back in.

Trisha


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Please let us know! I will be giving a demonstration for my daughters 4H group on making vinegar cheese and if this works out well it could save a step.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

I just made my first batch today and love it!! My DD(4) couldnt get enough!


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I made two batches. 

1st was an herb dip mix that a friend gave me and I used white vinegar. I never measure the vinegar for this cheese, just add a glug or so. It worked very well and like I said it smelled delicious - the pigs were very happy with the whey! The herbs were well distributed in the cheese. I hung it for a short while then put it into a container and salted it. It tasted very good.

2nd I used herb de provence and lemon juice. This has been the favorite blend in the past and I just think it smells just like it should be in goat cheese. I also hung this for a short amount of time so that the cheese was shaped but not hard and then I aslo salted it and added some black pepepr. The herbs were throughout the cheese and I really like how it turned out. DH liked this the best of the two and I think both turned out well. I think I am going to continue to add my herbs before hanging.

I also made 2 batches of strawberry freezer jam... if the cheese and jam weren't so easy I'd say I'm beat from all that cooking... LOL maybe I should make a batch of Rice Krispie bars too :biggrin but it was a fun day!

Trisha


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I should try this - my last few cheese attempts have been dismal. Horrid cottage cheese (supposed to be easy right? - wrong) and then the other two cheeses I have missed a step, or gotten the temps too high or one thing or another. I think the chickens are getting tired of my cheese making :rofl

Anne


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

I made this a lot last year and never had any problems. Today I kept adding vinegar and absolutely no curds were forming. I finally gave up because I know it is going to be way to acidic. Why didn't the curds seperate? Anyone else ever have this happen? I don't know what to do with the stuff...we don't have any pigs here. Maybe the chickens would take it....


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Since no one responded to your question, I will. What was the temperature of your milk? I slowly heat mine to 185 for vinegar cheese. We stir while heating. I have only ever made vinegar cheese. I use it unseasoned as ricotta and have even used it to make a cheesecake (although I still need advice on cheesecake, mine was dry). I season it after hanging. I use Mrs. Dash, salt and garlic. And I only use milk fresh from the goat.


----------

